# Logged out while writing a review



## Judy (Sep 19, 2005)

I just spent a lot of time and effort writing a review.  While I was working, TUG apparently logged me out.  When I clicked the submit button, I was taken back to the login page.  I logged in and then was sent back to the review form which was BLANK!  My review was gone      Luckily I had saved a copy before clicking submit. 
This is not a good thing.  Is there a warning on the review page that I missed?  Am I the only one this has happened to or have other TUGgers had similar experiences?  Maybe we've lost a lot of reviews because of this function.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 19, 2005)

Judy, I think that vague 15 minute time period may apply here too.  Maybe Makai Guy knows more about this but I always open another window for writing replies, etc. and continue to access the primary window during the writing process just to avoid losing any info.  This works for me for now.  Or until I can devise a better method.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, this time that cool method I developed did not work.  I was at page 3 of 5 when I came across your post above.  I did Ctrl-N to open a new window.  I used that window to reply to your post.  This worked fine and kept my original "last visit" time.  

I closed the new window and returned to the original window.  I tried to go to the next page but got a msg re nothing found.  Try as I might I could not advance to the next page although my last visit time remained the same.

I clicked the top link for "Timeshare Users Group Bulletin Board" to the right of TUG BBS.  My last visit time is still the original time.  But I only get 3 pages now in my "new posts" search.

So it's the same but not really.  I'll have to devise plan b and test it now!


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 19, 2005)

The bbs system is separate and self contained.  The 15-minute active period here is not tied in any way to the review system.   Sadly, I don't know diddly about the new review system, so I've asked the review guys to shed some light in this thread.


----------



## marinersfan (Sep 20, 2005)

Judy said:
			
		

> I just spent a lot of time and effort writing a review. While I was working, TUG apparently logged me out. When I clicked the submit button, I was taken back to the login page. I logged in and then was sent back to the review form which was BLANK! My review was gone


Same thing happened to me when I was writing a review in August.


----------



## debraxh (Sep 20, 2005)

Never fail method:  write the review in any word processing program or even in notepad or a text file.  Save occasionally, especially if you tend to be long-winded like me sometimes   

Then copy & paste into the review submittal form.  Voila.  This way you also have a copy in case something happens and your submission is lost.

I think it would be a great idea to add this suggestion to the review input page!


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 23, 2005)

From the database programmer:


> Thanks Makai Guy,
> 
> Our timeout is 20 minutes. I'm sure it takes longer than that to write some of the review I've seen. I don't have the ability to extend the timeout, so I will add a comment on the page that the submitter should write the review in a word processing program and to cut-n-paste the review into the review text area.


----------



## lawren2 (Sep 23, 2005)

*I'm afraid this happened to me too*

next time I get around to writing a review, especially on a property that hasnt had one in 2 years, I'll be sure to use word and then copy & paste.

Of course that isn't what I did this time and the really cool review I did went up in smoke...


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 8, 2005)

For us illiterate computer users, could you quickly do a 101 class in how to cut and paste from Microsoft Word. I have 4 reviews I never sent because I too lost them while trying to type them into the form and gave up in frustration.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 8, 2005)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> For us illiterate computer users, could you quickly do a 101 class in how to cut and paste from Microsoft Word. I have 4 reviews I never sent because I too lost them while trying to type them into the form and gave up in frustration.



Easiest way:

1) In Word, select (highlight) all the text.  Done in either of two ways:
 - Ctrl+A (hold down Ctrl key while pressing A), or
 - Edit | Select All

2) In Word, copy the selected text to memory:
 - Ctrl+C, or
 - Edit | Copy

3) In your browser, place your cursor in the field in which you want to enter the text.

4) Paste the copied text into your identified location:
 - Ctrl+V, or
 - Edit | Paste

Copy/Paste (and its cousin Cut/Paste) are basic operations you can use in most any modern application, and between applications.  Once you start using them, you'll wonder how you ever got along without them.  (Great for moving text around within your Word document, for instance.)


----------



## trish fish (Oct 8, 2005)

*Reviews*

 

Hi,

I posted a review of Pestana Palms, Madeira three days ago, and like yourselves, after submitting the review, the page took me back to a blank review page.  I am now waiting to hear from either Bruce or Keith as to whether my review actually made it!!  Fortunately, I had typed it in Word and copied to the review page, so I still have the copy.


----------



## Keitht (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi trish fish,

That could explain why your review was actually received twice!  At least that is better than not being received at all.  I have just returned from holiday in Hawaii and Las Vegas and am still playing catch up on reviews and similar.

I actually posted your review yesterday evening but in my current jet lagged and befuddled state forgot to update the European reviews home page to indicate that.


----------



## trish fish (Oct 9, 2005)

*Reviews*

 

Hi Keith,

Pleased to see you back from holiday, hope that you had an excellent time.

I am pleased that my review was received, not time wasted then!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 14, 2005)

Our programmer just informed us he thinks he's gotten the timeout thing licked.   Let us know if you get any further timeouts when entering reviews.


----------

